# Removing grids from double pane windows?



## dd57chevy

It's difficult to determine _what_ exactly you're asking . I understand you want a different grid (muntin bar) configuration , but after that things are unclear . Are you attempting to install new _IG's* _in your sashes ? Or are you talking about actually opening the airspace & removing your existing muntins & resealing the IG*?

*IG = insulated glass unit (2 pcs glass sandwiched with an airspace ).


----------



## dannieboiz

I'm not looking to install anything new, I just want to open the IG up and completely delete the grids inside. They're just vinyl and appears to be pushed in the edges with plastic clips. 

I guess what I'm asking is how difficult is it to separate the IG and what should I use to seal them back together? 

After that I think I should be able to pull out those ugly grids.


----------



## dd57chevy

It is nearly impossible to cut an IG without breaking the glass . I've been _installing_ them since 1979 & would probably have 2-3% success at what you're attempting !

But even if you're successful (or buy a new _single _piece for the one you break ) you'll probably end up with condensation in the airspace .


----------



## jlhaslip

Nah! You don't want to be pulling a sealed unit (IG) apart. Major headache and you will definitely have condensation issues on re-install.
If the muntin bars are really bothering you, buy some new sealed units without the bars and simply replace the sealed units.


----------



## dd57chevy

***Senior moment advisory***

After reviewing the thread , something _OBVIOUS_ occurred to me . In order to even _attempt _to cut one side of an IG loose , you would have to remove it from the sash/frame ..........the chances of an _experienced glazier _doing this w/out cracking the glass is less than 50% . 

IG replacement would probably be advisable .


----------



## Mikeron

I used to salvage glass units and make new ones all by hand, (cold melt) but in your case it is simply cheaper to have new grid less ones made.


----------

